# Claire finally kidded!



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Claire had twin Doeling Easter babies today!






she was second born 







This little doll was first born!

Had to pull second one... Claire didn't even try to get it out, didn't get fully into birth canal but was in perfect dive position... Born 1 hour apart.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats! they're beautiful!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are sweet hearts


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Claire rejected her smaller baby... Head butting it and running her off and stomping at her... I took the baby away and Claire didn't care whatso ever.... Is that weird?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You mentioned somewhere else that your brother was loving on another goat and then loved on this one. Could very well have put that scent on the goat.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am currently trying to get her to take a bottle.... No success, milk is warm, in a baby bottle, she just won't suck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer a Pritchard nipple. It is a red nipple on a yellow screw cap. You put it on 20 ounce Pepsi product bottles. Cut the tip off enough to see a hole.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I might have my mom pick one up  know of any tricks I can do to make her latch on? She just kinda chews on it for a second but she won't suck... We held mama down and she nursed this morning...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is what I like about the Pritchard nipples, milk pretty much pours out of it. Especially for a weak baby, it helps that it doesn't take much to get milk.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> That is what I like about the Pritchard nipples, milk pretty much pours out of it. Especially for a weak baby, it helps that it doesn't take much to get milk.


Have you ever had a doe reject? Is it common?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It happens but not too common.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What a blessing to have twin doelings on Easter! I had a doe reject her single buckling 2 weeks after birth. I only dam raise a select few of my kids so generally I have the opposite problem


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Laney3535 said:


> I might have my mom pick one up  know of any tricks I can do to make her latch on? She just kinda chews on it for a second but she won't suck... We held mama down and she nursed this morning...


Use a medicine syringe until she starts to chew that and then replace the syringe with the bottle it might take a few days we have a stubborn one that took 3 days to actually take a bottle

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

We finally get ger to take bottle


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your easter babies ! They are beautiful 
Glad the baby took to the bottle


----------

